# cloudy apple



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

i have 5 gal. apple made with mixed apples. i have talked to some of you about this batch before. i know there can be a ton of questions you could fire back at me but, this batch started life at 1.085. sat 24 hrs. with all ingedients except montrechet yeast. (including 2.5 tsp. pectic enzym) 65deg.
added yeast and every thing went well for the whole ferment (first rack @ 1.015-1.010. wine cleared wonderfully. final and 4th rack after approx 2.5 mos. the sg was just a shade under 1.000 .997? i guessed wine is done. i asked the forum about this topic, when i added 5 crushed campden tabs the wine became cloudy, and was told to degass. since i had never heard about degassing some of you explained it and i promply made a degassing paddle out of a plastic coat hanger. upon using this hanger and a millwaukee variable speed drill i got nothing as if it didn't need degassing ok, still had a haze i bought a degassing paddle still no gas, ok. i bought a can of bentonite from ec krause mixed according to instructions the wine has cleared to its origional cloudiness. will chilling this wine clear it eventually? its been @ 50-55 deg. for 3 weeks with bentonite at the bottom. the coat hanger was cleaned with cleanpro sdh along with every other utensil and carboy that has touched this wine. wpould sparkloid clear this wine? and what temp should it be for this procedure? any help to this newby would again be very much appreciated


----------



## cpfan (Feb 5, 2009)

David:

I'm no expert on apple wine. Made a crab apple wine with a friend about 8 years ago. His crab apple trees, so he kept the notes on what was used. I'm pretty sure we used isinglass, and maybe bentonite. It was a nice clear wine.

Bentonite will get rid of a protein haze. Another clearing agent, like isinglass, might finish clearing the wine. Some folks like to use sparkolloid, but some of my readings on sparkolloid are that it is best used after another agent. Perhaps bentonite counts as another agent, bur personally I would use isinglass first.

It will be interesting to see what Luc and the others think.

Steve


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 5, 2009)

David, use "campden causing cloudiness" keywords in google...apparently, you aren't the only vintner whose apple (amoung other varieties) wine has met this fate. Isiniglas worked for some of these victims.


----------



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

i guess i'll try the isinglass i have seen a lot of apple wine folks out there on other sites that have had the same issue. in fact so much that it would seem to be an almost normal occurance. thanks guys/gals


----------



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

*sorry*

sorry non-grapenut i called you non-grapefruit


----------



## djl - Michigan (Feb 5, 2009)

I made 6 gallons of apple wine from fresh apple ciderlast October. After fermation stopped I added bentonite which had no affect. I added SuperKleer last week and it and it was sparkling clear 2 days later. I'll bottle it this weekend.

Dave


----------



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

*superclear*

hmmmm, superclear where do you get that, after beginning this thread and reading posts i got on line and ordered kitosol, isinglas and glycerine also sparkloid i'm not going to give up on my first batch o vino
dave


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2009)

I too think the SuperKleer will d a better job as thats what Ive had to use a few times when nothing else would clear a wine including apple. Not saying Isinglass wont clear yours, just saying that ive had better luck with SuperKleer. You can get SuperKleer just about anywhere.


----------



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

*superclear*

Well I might just as well add the superclear to my stable also and give it a try. seems since i started the wine habit the ups guy/gal has been here every day the wife is starting to wonder $$$$$ ha ha ha Thanks again for the help 
dave


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 5, 2009)

It's OK to call me non-grapefruit, too, Dave. See my thread under Grapefruit ferment smells bad...Also, on that thread, it mentions that I am GLAD that I didn't give up on a bad ferment...mixing it with another, it turned out perfect.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 5, 2009)

Superkleer has worked for me too - count one more endorsement. The three home-brew shops I go to all carry it so I imagine it's pretty common. Online there's a ton of suppliers too.


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 5, 2009)

david1 said:


> Well I might just as well add the superclear to my stable also and give it a try. seems since i started the wine habit the ups guy/gal has been here every day the wife is starting to wonder $$$$$ ha ha ha Thanks again for the help
> dave



She won't when you are swimming in all kinds of wine...


----------



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Good attitude and good job!


----------



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

non-grapenut said:


> She won't when you are swimming in all kinds of wine...



Ya know; she is not much of a wine drinker, she'll have some zin now and again so i decided she should have 5 gals. of it ha ha


----------



## david1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bailey said:


> Superkleer has worked for me too - count one more endorsement. The three home-brew shops I go to all carry it so I imagine it's pretty common. Online there's a ton of suppliers too.



well thanks and superclear it is


----------



## Luc (Feb 6, 2009)

Time will clear it better.

Patience is the key, not additions.

Luc


----------



## david1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Luc said:


> Time will clear it better.
> 
> Patience is the key, not additions.
> 
> Luc



Actually, my patience is getting the best of me. the wine has started to clear on the very top in the neck of the carboy but, i added superklear anyway, we'll let it clear on its own accord next time. live and learn i guess. you guys make it easier though. suppose the longer it ages the better the wine. being my first batch; a little worried about germs infecting and temp. swings that could be part of my rushing this one.


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 6, 2009)

Remember, as alcohol forms, it is a preservative in itself...what does the nurse rub on your skin before a blood draw and why? Alcohol, of course, because it kills germs. The campden kills the rest of the bacteria and your stabilizer will take care of the residual yeast. Yes, it takes patience, but once the stuff that is ready to drink comes of age, you and your wife will be readily sampling your hooch...all of a sudden, neighbors you didn't associate with will be showing up...this is really an interesting craft!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2009)

Time isnt always the trick!


----------



## david1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Time isnt always the trick!



yaaaa, the apple is clearing nicely, the superklear seems to be the trick. when i get my digital camera fixed i'll show ya thermostat and heat blanket i just rigged up pretty cool works good


----------



## shoes (Feb 7, 2009)

Luc said:


> Time will clear it better.
> 
> Patience is the key, not additions.
> 
> Luc


i'm with you Luc, i've never had to use clearing agents in any of my wines, incuding my apple, and i make like 75 gal. a year of it! gotta give it some time! 3 rackings at least.


----------



## Boozehag (Mar 5, 2009)

Ive just made an apple wine, its bubbling away nicely and needs to be moved to secondary, I can imagine that the space left by the sultanas will need to be filled, what do I do?

I also look at this wine and think wow that will be amazing if that ever clears!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 6, 2009)

*Apple wine and ciders*

I use a british product called 'kwik clear' .. it's a two step addition and made an enormous difference to a wine I had racked thrice already. Means I don't lose wine constantly through racking.

Balance patience with loss of at least a bottles worth of wine through constant racking..?

I choose the finings.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2009)

That is exactly the same product as SuperKleer KC but sold under another name.


----------

